

Universities lead the way in developing UK start-up firms - m0nty
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/aug/29/university-business-start-up-firms

======
amirmc
Though they're not mentioned in the article, Cambridge Enterprise generated
£10+M for the university. They're the Cambridge equivalent to Imperial
Innovations, which is mentioned in the piece, but I think it's still owned by
the university.

